# Muttzanita 2012



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Is anyone going to be in Manzanita, OR on Aug 18, 2012 for the dog extravanganza? We will be there with Amber and Jonah. I hope to see some of you joining in the festivities.


----------



## Pixies_big_sister (Apr 13, 2012)

oOoo maybe I will see you there! My family is camping there in the Nahalem Bay campground for a couple of days(a vacation we can afford) and we get there on the day of Muttzanita.

I will probably be on the fringes because of the noise level, but I'm excited to see all the dogs and events. And from what I hear it's pretty open most of the time so the crowds aren't terrible(hopefully!) and there are all the dogs, so I'll be more comfortable then if it was just people.

I've never been to it before, have you? If you have is there anything you can tell me about it(I like to be very prepared for things)?


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

I was in Manzanita this past week and found out about Muttzanita there. We are going to go back to the same motel room we had this week because it was so big and clean. I've entered the dogs into all the events. I think we are dressing them up in a lifeguard suit for the boy and pink bikini for the girl for the parade.


----------



## Pixies_big_sister (Apr 13, 2012)

What motel did you stay in? There are several nice ones there
I know Manzanita is really dog friendly, it's my mum's favorite beach.

And fun! I hope I get to see them participate! What are the events by the way?

That's cute!, I don't know what the paps will wear(my mum's going to dress them), Pixie might wear his blue life-vest because he's so darn cute in it!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I just found out about this.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

We stay at the San Dune Inn. Brian, the owner is so nice and easy going. There is going to be the parade, chuck-it toss race, simon says game, and some events for the senior dogs.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

I've been wanting to go for past couple years!! It's a favorite place to take the dogs-a park ranger said it was "legal" to have them off leash at bay, too. We always meet the nicest dogs there. We'd be camping at the airport in the park, or maybe just a day trip.


----------



## Pixies_big_sister (Apr 13, 2012)

spruce said:


> I've been wanting to go for past couple years!! It's a favorite place to take the dogs-a park ranger said it was "legal" to have them off leash at bay, too. We always meet the nicest dogs there. We'd be camping at the airport in the park, or maybe just a day trip.


Dog's must be leashed at all times in the bay park(that's where I'll be camping) and the leashes can't be longer then 6 feet or something like that.

Though actually, in the state of Oregon, it's illegal to have a dog off-leash anywhere at any time, except for designated off-leash parks and private property, or if the dog is working(service dogs/hunting dogs/showing dogs)


@Happy- That's a nice one, I've heard good things about it. I've never stayed there personally, but some of my mum's friends have.
I'd love to do Simon say's with Bunny, that sounds like fun! Do they have an obstacle/agility course do you know?


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

I think they are having Rally demonstrations but I don't know about agility equipment.
Manzanita Beach is actually an off leash designated area. That is why we love to go down there.


----------



## Pixies_big_sister (Apr 13, 2012)

aww darn, I've seen a lot of Rally....

some of the Oregon beaches are off-leash, but ONLY on the wet sand and only if your dog is fully under your voice commands

I know a bit about this, because all to often I've been on the beach with my dogs on leash and have had dogs charge us and try to bite our dogs. More often it's a big husky mix then any other dog breeds. Who has an owner who faintly calls the dog back(or even worse, say's their dog is friendly, Excuse me but your dog is snarling and snapping at my dog who I then have to pick up and hold above my head to protect, your dog is not friendly, your dog is dog-aggressive and not under control)

Most Oregon beaches are owned and maintained by the state parks

here's a good link, all about what beaches allow what-
Dogs on Oregon Beaches


----------



## Pixies_big_sister (Apr 13, 2012)

Muttzanita is getting closer, and my family is packing for our camping trip, Which I'm not really excited about....
But maybe I can find a way to be away from everybody for a while. There's a bike trail at the camp that's pretty nice. And last time I was there we didn't run into anybody on it. So maybe I'll hike it with Pixie and go wading in the bay.

It's a awfully crowded campground...


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

Go off and explore! Try and enjoy your vacation, even if it's spending some alone time... we can all use that now and again.


----------



## Pixies_big_sister (Apr 13, 2012)

Sounds like the weather for the next several days is going to be a high of 70 on Saturday, and then under 70 the next couple of days.

It'll be good weather for Dog-scootering, assuming we can fit my scooter on the car.


----------

